# network and switch



## Fabrizio (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all,
I'm new in this forum and I am starting to use FreeBSD now.
I want configure FreeBSD with aggregation failover and some people tell me I have to buy a stackable switch..... correct?

Many thanks,
Fabrizio


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2020)

Fabrizio said:


> some people tell me I have to buy a stackable switch


You need a _manageable_ switch. Stackable[*] is something else entirely. Almost all the cheap home switches are unmanaged (basically plug and play, nothing to configure on them).

[*] Stackable means you can combine two or more switches and configure them as if it's one large switch. A stackable switch is always a managed switch but not all managed switches are stackable.


----------



## LVLouisCyphre (Feb 29, 2020)

If you want aggregation failover at the FreeBSD level, you need a manageable switch; L3 switches most likely have this  capability.  If the switch can do L3 routing, chances are it will support LACP.

A stackable switch is one that has a proprietary stackable cabling and protocol and takes a stack of switches and makes the switches one logical switch for management purposes.  For management purposes it's a virtual chassis based switch.  Typically a stackable switch has enough intelligence and supports LACP.

My Cisco C2924M-XL and WS-C3550G-12T are not stackable switches as they have no proprietary hardware or link to make them one logical switch for management purposes.  However, they both support aggregation failover for hosts that support Cisco fast etherchannel.


----------

